# Question regarding puppy color and parent color



## Laynej (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi! My friend was looking at adopting a poodle and stumbled across some labradoodle puppies. Please spare the concerns with doodle breeders, he is not getting one of these puppies, but we are curious about the color. The first photo are the parents, and the second are the puppies. Assuming these are the correct parents to these puppies, Based on my very limited knowledge of poodle colors, I assume these puppies color comes from the poodle father and not the lab. With that said, will these puppies fade to a lighter color? Obviously this is a mixed breed so I know there is no way to predict anything, but this kind of color does not come from labs that I’m aware of, so I figured whatever color changes that applies to poodles could also apply here. and the poodle male looks like have an interested faded color. 
please help me understand,
Thanks!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It is difficult to predict with a mixed breed


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

The father is Cafe au lait and looked brown as a puppy. It is hard to predict, but my experience with seeing doodles grow up does suggest they often do inherit the fading gene. I can't tell if the pups are black or brown but some are likely to fade as they age.

When looking for puppies, please be careful of puppy listing sites. Reputable breeders don't use them. The AKC marketplace is the only one you may see reputable breeders posting on.

The thread below has great info to help find a reputable breeder in your area.

🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I believe the white tippy toes on those pups is also an indicator they will fade, right?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I question whether those are actually the parents. I think maybe a traveling salesman was involved.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

The lab is B/B e/e, and apparently the poodle does not carry red, so a litter of blacks is possible. They will all carry red and brown. I would think you'd get blacks and blues, unless labs have the graying gene like poodles making silver possible. But I dont know about that.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Summer said:


> The lab is B/B e/e, and apparently the poodle does not carry red, so a litter of blacks is possible. They will all carry red and brown. I would think you'd get blacks and blues, unless labs have the graying gene like poodles making silver possible. But I dont know about that.


One or two would be likely, but ALL of them?!


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

Johanna said:


> One or two would be likely, but ALL of them?!


Yes. If the lab doesn't carry brown and the poodle doesn't carry red then they can't be anything other than black (or blue/silver depending on greying). You need two "e" for red/apricot/cream/white, and the puppies would get one from mom, but none from dad if he doesn't carry red, so they can't be red. You need two "b" for brown/cafe/silver beige, one from dad, and apparently none from mom, so they can't be brown. It's possible the lab could carry brown, and if so, then yes, I would expect at least one out of 6 to be brown, but that didn't happen, so she probably doesn't carry brown. Maybe the sire is a parti carrier so they got some abstract markings, but not necessarily.


----------

